# Indoor ideas for winter



## lyonsroar (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone got any?
I've done waterdrops and smoke, but I'm going to do them again because I got a flash unit.

Any other ideas for indoor, at-home photography in the winter?
:thumbup:


----------



## enzodm (Feb 10, 2011)

I played with kitchen things: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...27366-lighting-bokeh-exercises-mf-lenses.html


----------

